# Safety Redundanz



## Anaconda55 (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

es geht um  Kategorie 4.
Man muss den Sicherheitskreis ja 2 Kanalig aufbauen. Braucht man auch die Rückführung der Schütze unbedingt? Also wenn z.B. K1 und K2 angesteuert werden muss ja normalerweise der öffner von K1 und K2 in Reihe zur Sicherheitseinrichtung gelegt werden oder in den Kreis zum Zurücksetzen.


----------



## Tommi (2 Februar 2011)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Braucht man auch die Rückführung der Schütze unbedingt?


 
ja, unbedingt!!!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Anaconda55 (2 Februar 2011)

Danke. Ich bin auch Deiner Meinung 
Weist Du zufällig, was es für eine Kategorie wäre, wenn man das nicht macht?


----------



## Tommi (2 Februar 2011)

Kategorie 1, keine Fehlererkennung (Kat. 3+4) und auch keine Testung (Kat.2).
Wenn Du Pech hast, auch nur Kat.B.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Anaconda55 (3 Februar 2011)

Angenommen ich steuere 2 Schütze an (redundant) und schließe die Öffner ordnungsgemäß am Rückführkreis an. Mit diesen beiden Schützen, steuere ich dann wieder 2 Schütze an. Muss die Öffner dieser zusätzlichen 2 Schütze auch eingebunden werden?


----------



## reliability (3 Februar 2011)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> ...steuere ich dann wieder 2 Schütze an. Muss die Öffner dieser zusätzlichen 2 Schütze auch eingebunden werden?


 
Ich nehme mal an, dass die beiden zusätzlichen Öffner Bestandteil deiner Sicherheitsfunktion nach Kat.4 sind und die Gefahrbringende Bewegung stoppen:
Dann brauchst Du die Rückführung an dieser Stelle auch unbedingt.

Übrigens ist im BGIA-Report eine sehr schöne Übersichtstabelle zu den Anforderungen der einzelnen Kategorien enthalten. Diese hat mir selbst schon einige male weitergeholfen. Ich habe sie dir mal beigefügt.

Gruß


----------



## Anaconda55 (3 Februar 2011)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zum Not-Halt, ist es zulässig einen Not-Halt Taster oder Schalter in Reihe auf die Sicherheitseinrichtung zu schalten?


----------



## Tommi (3 Februar 2011)

Kat.1, ja
Kat.2, theoretisch ja
Kat.3, theoretisch ja (Fa. PILZ sagt "bedingt")
Kat.4, nein, jeder Fehler muss erkannt werden

Antwort nur bezogen auf Not-Halt


----------



## Tommi (3 Februar 2011)

siehe auch hier...

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=41204&highlight=Reihenschaltung

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30220&highlight=Reihenschaltung

vielleicht noch weitere...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## element. (7 Februar 2011)

Es gibt von Siemens (wohl auch von Anderen) Sicherheitsrelais, die getrennte Anschlüsse für Türschalter und Not-Halt-Taster haben.

Bei Pilz darfst Du hinter bestimmte (intelligente) Türschalter auch Not-Halt in Reihe schalten, weil die Türschalter die folgende Leitung überwachen.


----------



## Safety (7 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
die Problematik bei einer Redundanten Reihenschaltung liegt im erkennen bzw. nicht erkennen  von Fehlern, Architektur Kategorie 3 Einfehlersicherheit, Kategorie 4 auch eine Anhäufung von Fehlern darf nicht zum Ausfall bzw. Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führen.

Bei einer Reihenschaltung kann es zum überschreiben einer bestimmten Fehlerkonstellation kommen, also Kategorie 3? 
Anforderung von Kategorie 3 ist auch, SRPICS der Kategorie 3 müssen so gestaltet werden, dass ein einzelner Fehler in einem dieser Teile nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führt. Wenn immer in angemessener Weise durchführbar, muss ein einzelner Fehler bei oder vor der nächsten Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion erkannt werden

Es ist also möglich aber nur mit abstrichen.

Was ist aber mit Kategorie 4, aber wenn diese Erkennung nicht möglich ist, dann darf die Anhäufung von unerkannten Fehlern nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führen.
Also nicht möglich.

Diese Überschreibung wird durch dass öffnen einer anderen Tür hervorgerufen. 

Wie sieht es nun bei Not-Tastern aus.
Hier verweise ich auf den BGIA Report 2/2008 Beispiel 29.
Es wird davon ausgegangen dass es nicht zu Mehrfachbetätigungen kommt (was auch der Realität entspricht, bei Verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen z.B. Türen sieht es anders aus. Und man macht einen weiteren Fehlerausschluss auf die Mechanik des Not-Tasters, da dieser sehr wenig betätigt wird. Dann ist ein Ple erreichbar. Aber sieh Dir es mal an.

Die DIN EN ISO 13849.2 Entwurf schreibt hier etwas Genaueres.

Anhang D: D5.3 Stromschalter


ANMERKUNG 2: Für PL e ist kein Fehlerausschluss für mechanische (z. B. die mechanische Verbindung zwischen Schalter und Kontaktelementen) und elektrische Aspekte zulässig. In diesem Fall ist Redundanz erforderlich. Für Not-Aus-Vorrichtungen nach lEC 60947-5-5 ist ein Fehlerausschluss für mechanische Aspekte zulässig, wenn eine Höchstanzahl von Betätigungen berücksichtigt wird.


Meine Meinung: Für die Handlung im Notfall machbar, für verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtungen nicht.


----------



## Tommi (9 Februar 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Wie sieht es nun bei Not-Tastern aus.
> Hier verweise ich auf den BGIA Report 2/2008 Beispiel 29.
> Es wird davon ausgegangen dass es nicht zu Mehrfachbetätigungen kommt (was auch der Realität entspricht)


 
Hallo Safety,

also da habe ich andere Erfahrungen. In unseren Montagen, wo viele
Leute arbeiten, drücken, wenn überhaupt, mehrere Leute NOT-HALT,
weil sie gleichzeitig das Ereignis sehen.

Habe ich selbst schon beobachtet. Aber es wird halt sehr selten getan.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (9 Februar 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
da liegen meine Erfahrungen anders. 
Auch die IFA sieht unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen eine Möglichkeit einen Fehlerausschluss zumachen. Bei verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen sieht es aber meiner Meinung nach anders aus, da die Sicherheitsfunktion öfter angefordert wird ist auch eine Überschreibung wahrscheinlicher. 

Achtung nachfolgendes könnte als Werbung aufgefasst werden.

Was ich ganz klar herausstellen will ist:
Ich würde es nicht so machen, es nur möglich. Wir ABB (Jokab Safety) haben schon seit Jahren mit dem Vital System also dem Dynamischen Sicherheits-Kreis ein System entwickelt welches solche Fehler erkennt. Not-Taster Inca, Smile haben eine diesen Dynamischen Sicherheits-Kreis integriert.


----------

